# Annual Event



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

I ordered/paid my tickets (order no:666) on Wednesday 20th April and wondered if they have been sent or are they tickets posted nearer to the event date?

I also emailed a couple of weeks ago in regard to booking for wicked wheels but have had no reply. Just asked if chrome edge/lip wheels can be refurbed? Thanks alot.

Cheers,
Ali.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Good point!, i'd like to get my wheels booked in for the treatment at Gaydon - who should i speak to :?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Good point!, i'd like to get my wheels booked in for the treatment at Gaydon - who should i speak to :?


I was told to email info to:

[email protected] :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Good point!, i'd like to get my wheels booked in for the treatment at Gaydon - who should i speak to :?
> ...


Wheres Multiprocess then?

LEE!!! can you enlighten us?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Lee's a tad busy at the moment, but is reading his emails 

regards the tickets, these will indeed be sent out nearer the date 

Tickets will be despatched no earlier than Sunday 29th May. Any tickets purchased after Saturday 18th June, will be available for collection at the gate only.

HTH 

And looking forward to seeing you all there! 

And for anyone wonderring what on Earth this thread is about:

http://hmc.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its getting NEARER the time...

Any news on my tickets please ?

Cheers hardworking committee members :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We're waiting for a little gift to arrive to include with the tickets :wink:

We have the tickets, enveloped and ready to go - just waiting for a final piece of the puzzle


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Best go and clean my window :roll:


----------

